# anyone try Rustoleum Leakseal?



## amateurhour (Apr 8, 2013)

So I've almost got my boat (the interior at least) down to bare metal after it's almost 40 year life of multiple paint jobs, grime, etc. All of the seals and rivets look strong and I haven't noticed any issues with leaks but I was planning on laying down some of the spray sealant or bed liner around the seams and such. 

I noticed that rustoleum had two products, the first was the standard spray in bedliner which I know a lot of people have used to a fair success, the second was this 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203259849?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=spray+sealant&storeId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=203259849#.UWMs-srK568

Which I've never seen before a few months ago. It's got good reviews albeit being pricey have having problems laying down second coats (not on the boat, but from the can, apparently it gums up pretty bad once you've started using it) but all of the reviews (aside from people that couldn't figure out how to spray it) were positive. 

Has anyone used this, if not, I plan to be the Guinea pig so I'll let you know how it turns out. 

Lastly, would I prime first with the rustoleum self etching primer before laying this down or lay this down to get the best seal? I'm guessing I'd have to prime first but it says this works on aluminum so I don't know. 

Thanks again!


----------



## NaturalLaw (Apr 8, 2013)

if you are planning to coat the whole inside the boat i would advise you not to. Leakseal needs to be built up to be durable and it dries really ugly. I used it for a different purpose. I'm glad it's someplace nobody will ever see it. I'll probably never use the stuff again.

spray on rubber is not paint so it doesn't need primer. i don't remember about the leakseal but i know other spray on rubber coatings says specifically not to use over primer.

i got no experience with bedliner in a rattle can, but it doesn't look like it holds a candle to the roll on stuff.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 8, 2013)

Look for a product called (IIRC) Gulvit. It an epoxy made do to what your looking for.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 8, 2013)

So, I used the spray on rustoleum bed liner to redo a tool box I found on craigs list for $40. I stripped it down abd cleaned the surface really good. I did this back in September 12. It is already scratching in several places. You gotta put a ton of it on to get good coverage. I wont use it again.


----------



## LittleTinny (Apr 8, 2013)

Well the spray liner is $10/can, and at Wally World, the roll-on gallon is just shy of $50. To work properly, the liner needs to be applied in pretty heavy coats; to do this with the spray can you would need a LOT to cover the bottom of a boat, especially to build it up. I've painted everything from things smaller than a shoe box, to as big as my old jeep with the spray cans, and I've NEVER been happy with the quality. This is because of the thickness (or "thinness") you get because of the aerosol, which just fades, scratches and peels way to easily. Get your money's worth and buy one can of the roll-on and a foam roller and paint pan. Then, you can roll this stuff on in one shot, and 1-2 coats like that builds the perfect thickness, and would seal up anything.

I've always applied it directly over anything after roughing the surface up a bit, but when I do my 12' aluminum jon soon, I'm gonna lay down one light coat of self etching primer first to set the aluminum up to adhere to anything better. Helps prior to painting or liner-ing.

Just my .02


----------



## erictetterton (Apr 8, 2013)

yes and it doesnt work. i wasted my $10. take that money and get JB weld or something that actually works


----------



## sr71 (Apr 8, 2013)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Look for a product called (IIRC) Gulvit. It an epoxy made do to what your looking for.


x2


----------



## amateurhour (Apr 9, 2013)

Well it sounds like that answers my questions. I'm going to go with the roll on bedliner and put down a couple of coats along the entire interior of the boat, so that will solve the problem FOREVER (well, at least for a few years) 

Is the rustoleum the best way to go with the roll on bedliner or should I look elsewhere? The rustoleum is pretty pricey, but so is the Herculiner. Is there a cheaper but still usable alternative?


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 9, 2013)

make sure you prep very well for the bedliner


----------



## LittleTinny (Apr 9, 2013)

If you're on bare aluminum, just soap and water (or even 50/50 vinegar & water). If you want to go even further, use some mid-grit sand paper, and just go over the area to be covered, then rinse, let dry, and roll it on. Nothing different than painting with any other stuff, the roll on application is much heavier and seems to adhere much better than the spray. I've used it in some quick applications before as a quick cover up, without any prep, and it surprisingly still hasn't chipped or peeled to this day. I really like the rustoleum, but I'll only speak for the roll on stuff. The duplicolor is pretty crummy in my opinion, only used the spray, and that was awful. No experience with the her cylinder because that's usually more expensive than the others.


----------



## amateurhour (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks. I see that lowes has the rustoleum bed liner (roll on edition) for about $20 a quart after tax. How many quarts do I need to do two good coats on my 14' v hull? 

Just the inside to start, I doubt I'll use it on the outside.


----------



## LittleTinny (Apr 9, 2013)

For just the inside I'd say grab two, maybe if you want it heavy, or a little extra for side projects on the boat, touch ups, etc. maybe grab a 3rd too. That's a pretty good price.


----------

